
Bayes Factors to Get the Most Out of Linear Regression: Practical Guide Using R - mindcrime
https://thewinnower.com/papers/278-using-bayes-factors-to-get-the-most-out-of-linear-regression-a-practical-guide-using-r
======
im3w1l
I disagree with this approach. It does not prove that the null hypothesis is
true, only that it is better than an alternative model.

Rather than trying to prove that a quantity is _identical_ to zero, I would
rephrase the problem as trying to determining what the quantity is, and giving
a confidence interval for it.

When the confidence interval has become sufficiently small, and includes zero,
then we may say that any difference is neglible.

------
rcthompson
This looks really great. It seems just about as easy to use as R's built-in lm
functionality.

